# frog



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

what does everyone think of putting a frog in with my reds for a nice meal?

too messy?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

There was a video of that on predfish: pretty rough stuff!
AS for me, I wouldn;'t do it, since many amphibians secrete toxins when stressed or in danger. I don't know if it's the same with N.American frogs, but why risk it?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I wouldn't put a frog in there because of the toxins and because I love animals.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> secrete toxins when stressed or in danger.


 yup..wouldn't recommand it..probably messy too


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I know Nate has done this before, and my fish - not piranhas - have eaten the odd african dwarf frog before - but not with my consent


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

lol suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure :







:


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i tried a small frog back when i first started and it was preety cool those little suckers can sure move







they tore out his back legs to slow him down "it worked" then they just let him die, so i took it out for the royal flush


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> many amphibians secrete toxins when stressed or in danger. I don't know if it's the same with N.American frogs, but why risk it?


 Very True!!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I've fed them to my Oscars before with no noticeable ill effects but, they are more like trash disposals . I wouldn't feed adult frogs to my piranha .


----------

